# Honey



## Bobsworth (Oct 13, 2022)

Does Honey on cereal raise blood sugars the same as sugar


----------



## Docb (Oct 13, 2022)

In principle yes.  Honey is mostly sucrose and glucose and these will end up a glucose in the blood, just like an equivalent amount of cane or beet sugar which is mostly sucrose.

I am sure the beekeepers associations and the honey selling industry might have a different take but differences, if there are any, will be tiny when compared with the overall effect.


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 13, 2022)

Bobsworth said:


> Does Honey on cereal raise blood sugars the same as sugar


Both the honey and the cereal would raise blood sugars


----------



## barrym (Oct 13, 2022)

I use honey as a quick, convenient hypo treatment. A teaspoon of 'runny' alone is a rapid rise of 2-3 points for me. YMMV


----------



## Drummer (Oct 13, 2022)

Cereal? Can you cope with something which is usually very high carb?
Honey as well just compounds the problem, but for an ordinary type two a high carb breakfast causes a spike which can put the whole day into less than ideal numbers.


----------

